# Solsjkaer sacked soon? rumor has it it'll happen within the next few days



## Costello (Nov 21, 2021)

After getting crushed by THE GREAT REAL MADRID... wait no I mean ... Watford... 
It looks very much like OGS is about to get sacked.
https://strettynews.com/2021/11/20/solskjaer-said-goodbyes-sacked-watford/

From what I understand he might still get a nice "package" - several million £, and that's why you never quit - you always wait to get sacked.

About time?


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2021)

yeah, it's getting real...


with a great coach, MU can do serious damage. Hope it's not too late for this season!


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2021)

5 hours to decide? it should have been 5 seconds. ive said this before i wanted him succeed but the job was too big.


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2021)

Flame said:


> 5 hours to decide? it should have been 5 seconds. ive said this before i wanted him succeed but the job was too big.


it was good to give him a try for a while but the results have been so poor it’s beyond belief he has been on so long

he seems like a great guy but it’s not enough, for top clubs like MU you need top coaches with experience


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2021)

annnnd it’s official


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2021)

Costello said:


> it was good to give him a try for a while but the results have been so poor it’s beyond belief he has been on so long
> 
> he seems like a great guy but it’s not enough, for top clubs like MU you need top coaches with experience



the problem is not the results imo. one point we were doing ok during his time. the problem is our team had no style of play. our style had become so predictable. even teams like Watford were scoring 4 against us.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Flame said:


> the problem is not the results imo. one point we were doing ok during his time. the problem is our team had no style of play. our style had become so predictable. even teams like Watford were scoring 4 against us.


The players just didn't seem to care. Once Ronaldo came back it was like they all just gave up.

Only De Gea and Van de Beek seem to care about results and actually trying to get a result.


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2021)

united and Ole made a farewell interview.... da fuck?

very weird indeed


----------

